# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  مين ننكن يجيبلي مسلسل(دموع في عيون وقحة)بطولة عادل امام

## Secret

انا بدي المسلسل(دموع في عيون وقحة) بطوله عادل امام و محمود الجندي
و اعتقد ان عادل امام لم يمثل الا في مسلسلين هذا احدهم و الاخر اسمه احلام الفتى الطائر
المسلسل قديم جدا اظن قبل مسلسل (رأفت الهجان)

يا ريت حد يقدر يجيبلي اياه

 :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

المسلسل بطولة 
--------------------

عادل امام 

مصطفى فهمي 

اسامة عباس 

معالي زايد 



تفضلي يا سكيريت 
هنا للتحميل

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الروابط


http://rapidshare.com/files/91583784...rt1.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91584575...rt2.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91585453...rt3.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91586326...rt4.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91587144...rt5.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91587978...rt6.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91588902...rt7.rar .html

http://rapidshare.com/files/91595599...rt1.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91596841...rt2.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91598051...rt3.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91599345...rt4.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91600442...rt5.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91601281...rt6.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91602128...rt7.rar .html

http://rapidshare.com/files/91603076...rt1.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91604061...rt2.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91605146...rt3.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91605961...rt4.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91606853...rt5.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91607756...rt6.rar .html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91608793...rt7.rar .html

----------


## غسان

_من هون مشاهدة مباشرة .._
 
http://www.rekza.com/modules/smartme...=2&folderid=37

----------


## Secret

شكرا مها
بس اللينكات مو زابطه عم يعطيني:
The file could not be found. Please check the download link.  :Eh S(2):

----------

